# UK Hair Stylist job available



## mzbebol (Aug 17, 2017)

Anyone moving to Sydney looking for a hair stylist position? A British salon is looking for a qualified stylist. Working in a fantastic, friendly and collaborative environment. Please reply if you want to hear more about it! Sponsorship not available but may be available for the future (working holiday or 457)


----------

